# P0016 Cam Correlation MKVI GTI (tsi), Log request.



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

Looking to see if anyone can send me a log on block 91 and 93 for cold start-up and for a pull when warm. Or if you know the spec for cam advancement on an MK6. 

I have a P0016 code for incorrect cam/crankshaft correlation. The car does run and is in time, also replaced the Hall sensor already. So I think its the cam adjuster and it is not advancing correctly.

If you are a local to me and looking for some tweaks with VCDS I will be happy to trade for about 15 minutes of logging for the tweaks at my shop, PM me if this interests you. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What no scan?

You should be ashamed.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> What no scan?
> 
> You should be ashamed.




Auto-scan doesn't show anything besides this and its the same the fault code. 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 AQ HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040
Software Coding: 0403010818070160


000022 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0016 - 000 - Incorrect Correlation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 14169 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.26
Time: 04:53:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 758 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 8.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not an auto-scan 

Respectfully.
Please post one.

Acting in a deceptive argumentative manner will get you NOTHING!


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> This is not an auto-scan
> 
> Respectfully.
> Please post one.
> ...


Jack, Thanks for the help. Let me know if this is what you are looking for:


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
77

VIN: WVWED7AJXBW250369 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AQ HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: E3H25--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 75EBD0791CDA17B

1 Fault Found:
000022 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0016 - 000 - Incorrect Correlation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 14169 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.14.26
Time: 04:53:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 758 /min
Load: 18.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 8.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492700FA880E06EA92220041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5D94DCBC86A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0143742623
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 336F2E619A2E49B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0303 
Revision: 00013001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EBD079D4DA17B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3BC8272A041088028570000904410D0086474D8DF064802020A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A710345B544B83

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 09021 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01X1SN 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 39731C49B842B3B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--00059T8600

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2422335CZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME484A435CZZZ1

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME10337F7AZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME404A0774ZZZS

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME141B3F26ZZZJ

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME09053F26ZZZH

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110222300215
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFBC859ECEA4FB

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 356B1079945A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 260211F2001998
Coding: 350000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3065216D6338723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD173050D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000035315001
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E593F15710C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669470024 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2855C90D5BE83A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H05 0011 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8436853
Coding: 040500210100000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: E1C31429F0520BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31632469A8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D2D7D57204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109116622
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: E7D70A311E7675B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32612B65AD34403

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D2D7D57204E3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669494808
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2C11B25F554103

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Jack thanks, the motor is in time and the sensors replaced. Also all keyways and the cams were even check for the correct lobe pattern. The motor just had a full valvetrain installed and rods so its very possible a small chip mad its way into the adjuster. 

I am going to pull the adjuster apart to clean and inspect and if thats not it I will replace the chain. There is only 8k miles on it so a stretched chain is doubtful but could be possible.

Funny thing is when I start it with the CEL on it has an extended crank but as soon as the codes are cleared it starts perfectly normal.

I was hoping someone could log block 91 and let me know their cam adustment % and actual °kw. Mine is always 5.9% and 28°kw and never moves.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Why not do the test in basic settings.

I believe there is a good chance the timing is off but appears in time.

A common mistake with vario.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

U-20T said:


> Jack thanks, the motor is in time and the sensors replaced. Also all keyways and the cams were even check for the correct lobe pattern. The motor just had a full valvetrain installed and rods so its very possible a small chip mad its way into the adjuster.
> 
> I am going to pull the adjuster apart to clean and inspect and if thats not it I will replace the chain. There is only 8k miles on it so a stretched chain is doubtful but could be possible.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever find the reason the camshaft adjustment function appeared to be stuck in one position?


----------

